# "Didnt ovulate" but got my BFP!



## Spacy

My husband and I had been trying for a baby since oct 2011, but because of depo use i didn't have periods or cycles even after almost 3 years of being off it =( . So I went to my doctor and he prescribed me progesterone and clomid. first round did nothing so they upped my dosage to 50 mg days 3-9. I ovulated but didn't fall pg off of that. So in May we did the same and I was told I didn't ovulate. I was kinda bummed because around what would have been day 5 dpo I had been getting randomly sick and tested and had a faint ( supposedly false) BFP on a wondfo strip. I tested a bunch of other times they were all negative so I passed it off as a false positive and waited for the call back from my dr. He wanted me to do one more round of clomid and then try and HSG. My 21 day draw was may 30th and I forgot to call in my provera . So one morning I was half awake and stumbled into the bathroom and decided Id test for the heck of it ( Im a bit of a POAS addict lol ) just to make sure before I called my dr. So I had my little cup of pee and i dipped the strip in and instantly a very dark test line came up immediately. I figured I was half awake and stuck the strip in past the max line by accident. I hadn't been testing lately and didn't want to get my hopes up because that false positive crushed me =( . So I did another and had the same result andvthen tried a different brand. I called my dr and they set me up for a noon confirmation. I had drank a bunch of water at work and even though my pee was clear it popped up positive and they told me to expect a valentines baby! It amazed everyone though because my levels were barely a 4 and they didn't think I had ovulated! I have been very scared of miscarriage and even reading about it makes me sick with worry ( or maybe its just more morning sickness haha) so I avoid it since Im only 6 weeks :happydance: along.


----------



## Starflowerb2b

:happydance:Aww thats awesome!!! Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## dancing P

Awww congratulations!!! :dust: happy 9 months :)


----------



## Spacy

Thanks We're pretty excited =)


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!!!


----------

